# Aldi impact driver



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone got one of these? Only £50 and seems to have enough torque at 180n.

After a reasonably priced impact driver.

Andy


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I've found the quality of supermarket power tools can be hit and miss.

Bought 3 LIDL impact wrenches last year (1 for me and 2 for mates).

1 of them would turn the earth backwards (my mate still has that one), 1 would just about move a wheel bolt and the other couldn't wind a clock!

I returned and exchanged the 2 poor ones only get another 2 useless ones.
By then Lidl had ran out so it was going to be a postage job at my cost.

I put them on ebay with the receipts (and got more than I paid for them) then went and bought a Milwaukee for myself and wouldn't look back.

DeWalt stuff is reasonably priced and seems to perform well too.


----------

